# 04 GTO T Tops / Sunroof



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure if I can pull this off considering the GTO's low roof line but has anyone done or heard of a custom T Top or Sunrrof install on the 04-06 GTO. I would rather spend my money on that before other mods. Considering GM never offered it, Im guessing that may because of safety / structrial concerns. Thanks for any input.:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You can search on ls1gto.com and find tons of people who have done a sunroof


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunroof was an option in Aussie land. One thing I would love to see is a targa top... but it will never happen.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you..


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

I have also thought about this. tho i did know the sun roof was possible, but i was curious about the who t-top idea. it would be and interesting experiment,


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to look into it. If I come up with anything, ill let u know. If not, ill do the sunroof.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunroof yes. T-Top or Targa Top no.

There's a frame around the door glass that's part of the door. Without a great deal of money to fab the glass tracks it really isn't feasible. Not to mention the trim pieces that run on the roof front to back, how would you deal with that?

Webasto Sunroofs have a voluntary recall right now: Sunroof Recall - Webasto Hollandia - SunroofCheck.com

Not for me though, I prefer the structural security of a solid OEM roof over my head.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, considering I cant do T Tops, I guess thats it. I wanted T tops more, I wont settle for a sunroof. I guess Ill invest elsewhere.. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

T-tops would look weird on this car and leak and make the body twist like it does on an F-bod


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

wferrine said:


> Not sure if I can pull this off considering the GTO's low roof line but has anyone done or heard of a custom T Top or Sunrrof install on the 04-06 GTO. I would rather spend my money on that before other mods. Considering GM never offered it, Im guessing that may because of safety / structrial concerns. Thanks for any input.:cheers


West Coast Customs done a T-Top on the new Camaro. Its alot of work involved and if its not done right you can mess up a car.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah! I saw that too. Alot of work and more than i would ever spend. Thanks.


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

*convertible?!?!?*

I found this on the interwebs... its a great concept, but thats left to speculation 2004 - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail) its the black one in the middle


----------



## ASmittie (Mar 23, 2011)

zomg! i want that for mine! not a rag top though... keep it solid, put a rubber seal around the base of it... reattach with chrome clamps on the inside of cabin... it would leave a clean look for both having the top on and off...


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup. in our dreams guys.. lol


----------



## 04Torrid350 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine came w the dealer installed sunroof.


















Slides in the roof, closes automatically when I turn the car off or i can leave it open in whatever setting I want.


----------

